# Help!  Sunterra just purchased our timeshare resort!



## randomm (Feb 3, 2006)

We just received an email that Sunterra has purchased our Misiones resort in Cabo.  I'm searching everywhere for info as we use our "Break Aways" with Holiday Systems approximately 6 times a year. 

Can we still use our Interval International Resort Directory?

Also will we still have access to Holiday Systems with Sunterra?

Sunterra claims in their email that our timeshare will be worth more now.  Is this true?

And we will be given the opportunity to convert to a Sunterra membership, is this worth it?

Has anyone else gone through this?

Pros and Cons appreciated.  This really makes me nervous.


----------



## sca6 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Welcome Aboard!*

Relax, take a deep breath and listen to the wisdom of your fellow Sunterra members as they will help you to understand why this is a good thing. I'm confident that you will find this system to be very worthwhile. Be patient, do your research and by all means pay attention to what your fellow Sunterra members and TUG members tell you.  So come on in, the water is fine!


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 3, 2006)

Search on the word 'Sunterra' here on TUG, then come back and ask more questions.


----------



## Spence (Feb 3, 2006)

*We just received an email that Sunterra has purchased our Misiones resort in Cabo. I'm searching everywhere for info as we use our "Break Aways" with Holiday Systems approximately 6 times a year.

Can we still use our Interval International Resort Directory?*
If you do nothing with respect to Sunterra you can continue to use your own membership in II and whatever Holiday Systems is.
*
Also will we still have access to Holiday Systems with Sunterra?*
I know of no association between Holiday Systems and Sunterra. If you maintain a Holiday Systems membership and it doesn't involve giving your week to Holiday Systems I suppose you could join Sunterra and still use HSI.

*Sunterra claims in their email that our timeshare will be worth more now. Is this true?*
Well of course they say it will be worth more. That's their business, selling people on Club Sunterra, be it new timeshare owners or old owners at resorts they have taken over.

*And we will be given the opportunity to convert to a Sunterra membership, is this worth it?*
This is somthing you'll have to decide based on what you think of their system. You can see their resorts at www.sunterra.com and read a guide at https://secure.sunterra.com/US/pdf/SunGlances_Guide.pdf
*

Has anyone else gone through this?*
I joined Club Sunterra as a Founding Member in 1998 when it was formed. Sunterra came out of Signature Resorts that had the management of my resort.

*Pros and Cons appreciated. This really makes me nervous .*
Browse the website given above, read the guide, as Joe says, search on the word 'Sunterra' here on TUG.


----------



## randomm (Feb 6, 2006)

*Thanks Spence*

Yes, I have been doing as much research as possible.  The best thing I've done is join TUG.  

I have been reading your postings Spence. Thank you for providing so much info here.  You are truly an asset to us TUG members.  It's just that an old Dog doesn't take to new tricks very well!  

Sunterra's website is confusing to me, as is the point system.  It will be interesting to see what happens in the next month with our timeshare. 

When we purchased our timeshare we were given 3 bonus weeks, we still have 2 remaining.  I hope that will still be available to us.  

If we don't join Sunterra (not sure how much they'll charge us yet) I wonder if any other timeshares will be available to us.

Time will tell..............


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 6, 2006)

randomm said:
			
		

> …
> If we don't join Sunterra (not sure how much they'll charge us yet) I wonder if any other timeshares will be available to us.


If you don't join Club Sunterra, things should continue pretty much as they are now.  You will continue to reserve your unit in the same way you currently do.  If you want to exchange, you will deposit your week with an exchange company in the same way you always have done.


----------

